# Need recommendation for mattress topper (to slightly soften mattress)



## 3kids4me (May 30, 2006)

So I finally bought a mattress, and it is rock hard.  That's okay though, because the first one was too soft.  Now I can soften it up with a topper.

Right now I have an eggcrate foam on top.  It's perfect in terms of comfort, but the foam is so hot.  I know foam tends to be hot, so I'm not looking for any kind of foam (including memory foam) topper.

Do any of you have a wool or other type of non-foam topper that you like?  Can you recommend one?

Thanks!

Sharon


----------



## Cat (May 30, 2006)

Sharon, I find that featherbeds are the absolute best toppers. They wick the sweat away as you sleep, and allow for a lot of air circulation around you. I've often given them as gifts. The most apt description is that it feels like you're sleeping on a cloud.

Best prices can be found here and here.


----------



## JudyH (May 30, 2006)

What a timely topic.  I got a memory foam topper from overstocks.com, which I love, but  have noticed in the past few nights how warm I am.  I have a thin mattress pad over it.  Just might have to break down and get a down one for summer.


----------



## 3kids4me (May 30, 2006)

Thanks Cat.  

Are featherbeds made of down?  See my other post re: down that smells...don't want to go through that again...lol!!

Sharon


----------



## Cat (May 30, 2006)

There might well be a portion of down with the feathers, but down is much more expensive.

I have bought several down items over the years, from pillows to comforters to coats, and not one has ever had a smell. The down items purchased from Overstock.com has always been wonderful. If it's defective, I believe they'll issue you an RMA for a return.

If overheating is a problem, you will absolutely need to get something with natural fiber filling. I don't know of anything that's natural, other than feathers/down that will do what you need. Beware of manmade materials, as they keep the heat from escaping.


----------



## sandcastles (May 30, 2006)

This is a silly question but I have never used a featherbed topper before.  Do you make your bed as usual, with a bottom sheet and then put the featherbed on top with a zippered cover?  Just lay on that with no other covering on top of the featherbed?


----------



## 3kids4me (May 30, 2006)

As an alternative to featherbeds, I found this...wondering if anyone has ever tried anything like it:

http://www.cuddleewe.com/

Sharon


----------



## DeniseM (May 30, 2006)

We have a memory foam topper that we got from overstock.com and I really like it.  Even DH who likes firm mattresses likes it.  The topper softens our firm mattress, but my DH still gets good back support.  I think it's a 2 in. topper, but if I had it to do over again, I would get the 3 in. one.

We lay the topper on top of the bare mattress and put the fitted sheet over the whole thing.  You need generously cut sheets to do this.  I found that if I put a mattress pad over the topper, it made it too rigid, and you couldn't even tell that the topper was there.


----------



## JudyH (May 30, 2006)

I have the 3 inch memory foam topper and really love it.  No more lower back pain.  I use a really thin mattress pad on it---I always perspire at night and can't bear the thought of the foam collecting all that moisture.


----------



## Cat (May 31, 2006)

Sharon, I put the featherbed directly on the mattress, then put a 100% cotton mattress pad (also available at overstock.com), then the fitted bottom (again, 100% cotton) sheet over everything. Most sheets nowdays are made with extra-deep pockets. All of my sheets fit this easily.

Cleaning the featherbed is rarely necessary, as a consequence of the mattress pad. I do give it a thorough airing every 3 months or so.


----------

